# Toilet Master Jack.



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Just received a magazine from Ferguson (Facilities Supply) with the specials this month and this toilet jack called my attention. Any feedback?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's slick


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I could see this being helpful if you had to replace the wax ring. Not so sure it would make things easier if you had to replace the toilet, especially if you had steps to go down.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

There's another one out there that lifts straight up. Not sure who makes it or cost. I think it only does floor mount


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Pipetyte toilet cart. It will do wall mount


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Seems awkward. More trouble than it's worth for service work. 

Maybe, and it's a big maybe, useful for a new construction hospital or hotel.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The trades are p***ifying. Lol a toilet isn't that heavy.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

More space on the van


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Truck space and stairs would be my concern. A modern toilet is no big deal, but I have hefted out some heavy azz old school stools before! I loath setting wall mounts by myself, and I do see an advantage, but, personally, if I come across two a year...

I've never used one, I'm sure they are nice, but looking at the cost, disadvantages vs advantages, personally, for what I do, I'd pass.

Looks cool, and has it's place for the right plumber without a doubt.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another great idea, probably by a plumber. That and the 20,000 other great tool ideas would fill a football stadium sized work van.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I was struggling with a new one piece toilet the other day. It's sleek design didn't give me any edges to grab it by. Just getting it out of the box goosed my BP. Since dropping it wasn't an option, I gave it a death grip and a heave how. 
Have any of you rolled a one piece in the box end over end up a stairs? A crude back saving technique, I'll admit. But, having a sherpa close at hand isn't always an option.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

Those tiny wheels seem like they would be terrible on tile, steps and thresholds. I usually just plunge most of the water out and then either carry them or use a small furniture dolly.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I shop vac all the water out of them, flip them on their front edge then scrap the wax off. If I have to go down the stairs I set them down on each step.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I use one once that maintenance had at a hotel. Hotel is the only place that I see it making sense to own one. Cool but not very practical to carry on my truck.

It blew my mind when the maintenance guy brought out that tool.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

If I ever got a job to reset a chit ton of toilets It would be cool. 

I always shop vac toilets dry and an handle them out. Unless I'm trucking them down an elevator out of a condo, I throw it on a dolly.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

We have to separate the tank to bowl or they won't take it so I use the battery saw now. No clue what they would do with one piece leave it maybe? . Nothing's worse than lining up the bolts just to have one fall through. Can always double nut the bolts or short hard tubes over the bolts to help feel for it. Stupid skirt bowls.

position_34300


----------



## dallasplumbob (Sep 27, 2015)

bought one of these ,its great for a battery of toilets like a locker room or somewhere you have a bunch of them with smooth floor; my apprentice watched me use it he said it was a tool for old people. I am older so it helped me, but it wasn't something I kept in the van for everyday use. At the time I think it was around $325


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

The best WC removal and install tool I ever used is..........MY HANDS !!!
Maybe when I get real old my helper can wheel me in on that thing.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I use a hand pump to empty toilets, not the fastest but usually I don't need to bring my shop vac in. Today I swapped a toilet with a new one, just wrapped the old one in a drop cloth and carried out but I was feeling spry, wifey had texted me some sweet nothings....

But when the motor ain't warm I just remove the tank and take them out in two pieces. What's really awkward, back hurting, and annoying, is when the bathroom and rest of house are so tiny that putting the toilet in the bathtub while snaking is the only option.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Bumping this thread to show the picture of the toilet cart I bought. Probably one of the better $400 I have spent.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Another view


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

@CaptainBob are you posting pics direct from your phone? Upside down and sideways?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

for 1 piece heavy toilets or wall hugs I can see using it, otherwise I can still lift and carry 2 piece and lighter 1 piece bowls and set them down on the johnny bolts....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

now here is a question for all...do you set the wax ring on the flange or stick it to the bottom of the bowl when setting a toilet??? 

I put the wax ring on the flange then set the bowl down, some stick it to the bowl and then set it down as they say it will be positioned right on the horn and no wax will block the flush.....I say if you center the ring and set the bowl on the bolts the wax ring will end up in the right spot...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I say if you center the ring and set the bowl on the bolts the wax ring will end up in the right spot...


That's how I do it too. I've seen the other guys I used to work with try putting the wax on the bowl first and have it just fall off or start to fall and become crooked as they are setting the bowl. And with no care about quality, they would leave it like that. I showed them how to just center the wax and put the toilet straight down on the bolts, no issues after that.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> now here is a question for all...do you set the wax ring on the flange or stick it to the bottom of the bowl when setting a toilet???
> 
> I put the wax ring on the flange then set the bowl down, some stick it to the bowl and then set it down as they say it will be positioned right on the horn and no wax will block the flush.....I say if you center the ring and set the bowl on the bolts the wax ring will end up in the right spot...


Let the plumbers argue to put the wax on the bowl side. It makes me money! I sometimes see the wax cut in half because of that. I also love it when they put a horn wax, even more money for me!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

One day I'll modify my pick up stix for those one piece toilet.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Tango said:


> @CaptainBob are you posting pics direct from your phone? Upside down and sideways?


Posting from my computer. Yes just realized the pics I posted are all messed up. Don't know what's going on, their right side up on my pc. I have to resize them using the windows 10 photo editor maybe something is getting messed up there. I will try from my phone and see what happens.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Loading another pic of the toilet kart


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmm still sideways


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> now here is a question for all...do you set the wax ring on the flange or stick it to the bottom of the bowl when setting a toilet???
> 
> I put the wax ring on the flange then set the bowl down, some stick it to the bowl and then set it down as they say it will be positioned right on the horn and no wax will block the flush.....I say if you center the ring and set the bowl on the bolts the wax ring will end up in the right spot...


That's how I've always done it...was taught by my ornery marine boss that is how you do it and I did because I thought he would probably kill me if I didn't...
He was taught by his dad how to do it that way way back in the 1950s way before there was wax rings just plumber's putty
And his dad had been doing it that way since 1930 and his grandfather since about 1900
So I figured must be the right way


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok here's another try loading a pic


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> Posting from my computer. Yes just realized the pics I posted are all messed up. Don't know what's going on, their right side up on my pc. I have to resize them using the windows 10 photo editor maybe something is getting messed up there. I will try from my phone and see what happens.


When that happens to me I usually open window's paint, rotate the image and save. Make sure you exit the file because it seems PZ will still think it hasn't been rotated.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok that's straight 
Edited with the editor on my phone
Made it square, that seems to make a difference


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> Ok here's another try loading a pic



Do you install a lot of toilets?


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Tango said:


> CaptainBob said:
> 
> 
> > Posting from my computer. Yes just realized the pics I posted are all messed up. Don't know what's going on, their right side up on my pc. I have to resize them using the windows 10 photo editor maybe something is getting messed up there. I will try from my phone and see what happens.
> ...


I will give it a try when I get a chance


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

I install a few a month. I bought the toilet kart because I had a couple of expensive one piece toilets to install on fancy tile floors in some upscale place and didn't want to wreck anything. 

Yesterday had a repair where it was leaking at the wax ring, over 30 years toilet had loosened up, starting leaking

Pulled up the toilet with the kart, rolled it out of the way, cleaned up the flange, new bolts, did a test fit, noticed the toilet rocked a little, so I positioned shims, there orginally wasn't shims (probably why it loosened and leaked) lifted back up, new wax, set down, bolted down, caulked, new connector, checked for leaks and proper operation, wrote invoice and collected the check, down the road to the next job

Toilet kart works great for lifting up and rolling out the door some nasty toilets that look like they haven't been cleaned in months


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

For 480$ screw that!!!! I could make a primo one for half that from stainless!!!! With pneumatic tires!!!!


And yeah, of course the wax ring goes on the flange first and then you set the toilet looking at the bolts through the holes. I swear the wolverine brass wax ring boxes just tell you to flip the toilet upside down so when any one who isnt a plumber tries they will just say screw that and call a plumber!












.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> For 480$ screw that!!!! I could make a primo one for half that from stainless!!!! With pneumatic tires!!!!
> 
> 
> And yeah, of course the wax ring goes on the flange first and then you set the toilet looking at the bolts through the holes. I swear the wolverine brass wax ring boxes just tell you to flip the toilet upside down so when any one who isnt a plumber tries they will just say screw that and call a plumber!
> ...





ouch that thing is almost $500.00 bucks...at around $200 to $250 it would be worth buying..
ok skoso I dont know where you got your price but here it is for under $300.00
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...com/buy.html&usg=AOvVaw0nONYobGNK59KQ92lXsYw4


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ouch that thing is almost $500.00 bucks...at around $200 to $250 it would be worth buying..
> ok skoso I dont know where you got your price but here it is for under $300.00
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...com/buy.html&usg=AOvVaw0nONYobGNK59KQ92lXsYw4





I just did a basic google search. But I contest that I could still make a better one for cheaper. Although at that price point I may have to forgo the pneumatic tires :sad2:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I said it 4 years ago on this thread. This idea and 20,000 others are great ideas. I just don't have room for 20,001 great ideas.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> For 480$ screw that!!!! I could make a primo one for half that from stainless!!!! With pneumatic tires!!!!



Skoro, I think I paid around $400 for mine...and yes I too could make a better one for less, but I don't have the time... I am money ahead working a day going to plumbing jobs than working in my shop a day making one of these.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

dhal22 said:


> I said it 4 years ago on this thread. This idea and 20,000 others are great ideas. I just don't have room for 20,001 great ideas.



Yes, true, but I made room for this


----------

